# Gimmick King



## [SIL] (Feb 3, 2014)

*OldSchoolLifter
HeyMrWaters
Lift-on
Kboy
Christsean




the word on the streets is that this jew been jewing sponsors for some free gear using his gimmicks..


discuss

*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2014)

dont get it


----------



## independent (Feb 3, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I miss Jeenyus



At least he was real.


----------



## Watson (Feb 3, 2014)

he selling books on anabolics?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2014)

Oldest trick in the book. Make a bunch of gimmicks and beg for free gear using each gimmick then gin up the gimmick threads with more gimmicks....Azza style....


----------



## cube789 (Feb 3, 2014)

fuck.

next youll tell me, chino = heavyiron 

youre all crooks !!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2014)

but i though that waters guy had vids


----------



## Watson (Feb 3, 2014)

wasnt there a thread recently about OSL having some back luck or we need to pray for him...?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a vile of test I infected with aids.....  Slap a lucky 7 sticker on that shit and its on its way.  FREE GEARS!!!!


----------



## independent (Feb 3, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I have a vile of test I infected with aids.....  Slap a lucky 7 sticker on that shit and its on its way.  FREE GEARS!!!!



Fda and gmp approved.


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 3, 2014)

i like turtles


----------



## SheriV (Feb 3, 2014)

holy shit....I need to up my game on my free gears begging


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 3, 2014)

SheriV said:


> holy shit....I need to up my game on my free gears begging



Me too. Better start making some new accounts. 


Warrior


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 3, 2014)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Feb 3, 2014)

Griffith said:


> wasnt there a thread recently about OSL having some back luck or we need to pray for him...?



...How about OSL ??   thats a fake ??  WTF !?!?!?!   Maybe you're just kidding SIL.....   cause I did pray for his oldlady...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 3, 2014)

Are you fucking kidding me sil? 

Seriously, If your being funny awesome, great! I get this is anything goes, but with all the shit currently going on in my life, and my wife, I really hope this is a joke.

Anything I receive I have provided a service for, a design, a contest, or provide an unbiased review on elite. And now with my daily dealing with my wife, I'm way behind on articles and posts..

I really don't appreciate this, Normally id laugh this off, but there is some very life changing things going on in my families life right now, and I do not need this.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2014)

cube789 said:


> fuck.
> 
> next youll tell me, chino = heavyiron
> 
> youre all crooks !!


That really hurt....Chino has to be the dumbest poster in the history of the internet...God bless him.....


----------



## s2h (Feb 3, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I miss Jeenyus



he reminds me of you...well kinda


----------



## Swfl (Feb 3, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> *OldSchoolLifter
> HeyMrWaters
> Lift-on
> Kboy
> ...


Cheap shot. I have personally spoken with OSL by phone and have had numerous convo's with Heymrwaters I can attest they are definitely different people. 
Same with Christean He's my buddy and clearly not the same person.

This is a dumb post. are you just plain bored SIL?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Cheap shot. I have personally spoken with OSL by phone and have had numerous convo's with Heymrwaters I can attest they are definitely different people.
> Same with Christean He's my buddy and clearly not the same person.
> 
> This is a dumb post. are you just plain bored SIL?


^^ another gimmick


----------



## Swfl (Feb 3, 2014)

I think Sil and Heavy are one in the same...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2014)

im sure chino is mildly retarded


----------



## Watson (Feb 3, 2014)

Swfl said:


> I think Sil and Heavy are one in the same...



ive slept with both heavy and sil, they are not the same person, sil is rough in bed and bruised my thighs.....whereas heavy is sensual and likes to play hard to get......


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 3, 2014)

Griffith said:


> ive slept with both heavy and sil, they are not the same person, sil is rough in bed and bruised my thighs.....whereas heavy is sensual and likes to play hard to get......



Funny...I would have thought the sexual prowess would have been the opposite.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 3, 2014)

Swfl said:


> I think Sil and Heavy are one in the same...


^^trains at planet fitness


----------



## Swfl (Feb 3, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> ^^trains at planet fitness



See you talk out both sides of your mouth one day I'm a 15 yr old who doesn't train, the next I have a beer belly, now your telling everyone I train... Make up your mind, that is assuming the coke hasn't rotted it away completely.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 3, 2014)

Bwahaaa you kidding me? The coke thing is that old pedophile xyz repeater joke. Your 6' 180 lol I said the beer belly thing before I learned you look like an aids patient. Call OSL and tell him to teach u to not be such a bitch! Do you cry and punch the keyboard every day when I neg you? I hope you don't snap your twiggy wrist!


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 3, 2014)

I was pretty sure everyone in AG was Prince's gimmick and I was the only real person here


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 3, 2014)

^^this except swfl. He really is that weak


----------



## Watson (Feb 3, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Funny...I would have thought the sexual prowess would have been the opposite.



dont get me wrong they both give good carpet burn, but its the photoshop ones u need to watch out for....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2014)

Griffith said:


> wasnt there a thread recently about OSL having some back luck or we need to pray for him...?



head over to ASF . . half the members are dying of cancer while their e-lifts double in weight, the other half are sending flowers and prayers


----------



## Christsean (Feb 4, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> *OldSchoolLifter
> HeyMrWaters
> Lift-on
> Kboy
> ...



Explain why my name is in there. I don't get free gear from any sponsors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 4, 2014)

gimmicks gonna gimmick..that is all


----------



## Christsean (Feb 4, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> gimmicks gonna gimmick..that is all



I'm sorry that is all you have to say? You know what, if you had a clue you'd know I'm the total opposite of your accusations and anyone that deals with me can vouch for that. I don't owe anyone anything. If a sponsor has a problem with me I would think they would address the situation with me directly. Your accusations don't even make sense. But I'll tell you what buddy you won't have to worry about me ruining your board after I finish my last review.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2014)

I wish I was a s2h gimmick ... Sadly I'm just a Saney gimmick


----------



## Swfl (Feb 4, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I wish I was a s2h gimmick ... Sadly I'm just a Saney gimmick



So what your saying is there are only about 8 real members here?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2014)

Swfl said:


> So what your saying is there are only about 8 real members here?



No there are only three:

KOS, Mrs HeavyIron, Saney

... It's a fucked up world huh?


----------



## s2h (Feb 4, 2014)

I checked my ID....it says s2h...Thats me


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 4, 2014)

sil at his best,  chasing away elite members, what a fucking loser, another great choice by the super moderator........


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 4, 2014)

oh and please do another photoshop of me...you invisable prick.....


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 4, 2014)

please cry me another river old prune


----------



## cube789 (Feb 4, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> head over to ASF . . half the members are dying of cancer while their e-lifts double in weight, the other half are sending flowers and prayers



buncha ginger beers (queers)


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 4, 2014)

your a keyboard warrior, a punk who abuses the little bit of power this board gives you, everyone here knows OSL is going through a difficult time in his life right now and thats your cue to attack him. good job man, we need more twats like you on this board. your probelby a GFR gimmick.......


----------



## Swfl (Feb 4, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> Bwahaaa you kidding me? The coke thing is that old pedophile xyz repeater joke. Your 6' 180 lol I said the beer belly thing before I learned you look like an aids patient. Call OSL and tell him to teach u to not be such a bitch! Do you cry and punch the keyboard every day when I neg you? I hope you don't snap your twiggy wrist!



Lol your not quite hurting my feelings again.  You know you are much better at melting than getting me to do it. Stick with what you know.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 4, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> No there are only three:
> 
> KOS, Mrs HeavyIron, Saney
> 
> ... It's a fucked up world huh?



I'm actually a Mrs heavyiron gimmick.


----------



## cube789 (Feb 4, 2014)

why is reddog so mad about everything ?


----------



## SheriV (Feb 4, 2014)

if I'ma gimmick of a gimmick does that make me a super gimmick?


----------



## Swfl (Feb 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> if I'ma gimmick of a gimmick does that make me a super gimmick?



Yes with all the powers bestowed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Feb 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> if I'ma gimmick of a gimmick does that make me a super gimmick?



another play for the Super title??..your Super in my book


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 4, 2014)

cube789 said:


> why is reddog so mad about everything ?



old people..


----------



## s2h (Feb 4, 2014)

cube789 said:


> why is reddog so mad about everything ?



could have ran out of male Depends Guards??..idk..


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 4, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I'm actually a Mrs heavyiron gimmick.



Then show us fuckin tits already.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 4, 2014)

cube789 said:


> why is reddog so mad about everything ?



Not everything Brother, it's just that in "all" my years on this earth one thing I can spot is a piece of shit and on this board it goes by the name of sil.....


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 4, 2014)

i doubt with your vision at 60 you can spot anything..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 4, 2014)

do something useful like a photoshop of me with a guide dog or a cane or something will ya, use your talents loser.....


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 4, 2014)

cry me some more,use your talents fossil


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 4, 2014)

prince is just azzas gimmick account


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 4, 2014)

^^like^^


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Lol your not quite hurting my feelings again.  You know you are much better at melting than getting me to do it. Stick with what you know.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


you are a noob talking like you know me lol! My melts are epic. Unfortunately you could never cause one. I just picture you staring at ironmag on your phone while doing your 15 set of thigh squeezes on your purple and yellow planet fitness equipment. Waiting for your pizza to be ready.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 4, 2014)

Little Guy said:


> Then show us fuckin tits already.



I don't know what I'm more excited about...my beautiful breasts or that i get to have sex with heavy


----------



## SheriV (Feb 4, 2014)

place just gets weirder and weirder


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 4, 2014)

So anyway,  true story about the gimmicks?


----------



## sneedham (Feb 4, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> you are a noob talking like you know me lol! My melts are epic. Unfortunately you could never cause one. I just picture you staring at ironmag on your phone while doing your 15 set of thigh squeezes on your purple and yellow planet fitness equipment. Waiting for your pizza to be ready.


My god would you two just make up and have a mutual reach around already.....lol.... I know you are both better then this unless you are both gimmicks, But that is impossible because I know that one of you is a straight shooter for a fact....Now kiss and make up....


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2014)

I will quit if swfl publicly admits has a mangina. Followed by pics of said genitalia


----------



## Swfl (Feb 4, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> I will quit if swfl publicly admits has a mangina. Followed by pics of said genitalia




I have a mangina, its yours... I've had better but you were the easiest bitch I could find at the time. Thanks for the special night.



D-Lats said:


> I will quit if swfl publicly admits has a mangina. Followed by pics of said genitalia





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 4, 2014)

I will do a mangina!

with my balls as labias. I perfected it


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2014)

Swfl said:


> I have a mangina, its yours... I've had better but you were the easiest bitch I could find at the time. Thanks for the special night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Swfl after a big chest day at planet fitness


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I don't know what I'm more excited about...my beautiful breasts or that i get to have sex with heavy



Sex with heavy is over-rated unless he's in a raping mood


----------



## Swfl (Feb 4, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> Swfl after a big chest day at planet fitness








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Sex with heavy is over-rated unless he's in a raping mood


Drinking heavily now....


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Drinking heavily now....



Sounds like a gimmick gang bang is on the cards


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 6, 2014)

this thread cracked me up


----------



## sneedham (Mar 7, 2014)

So proud to be on these boards.. 

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## s2h (Mar 7, 2014)

diet key to be muscle big...all who know who asia gmp fda approved come from pharmacy..big true!!

sorry..thought i was logged into my WP gimmick..disregard..


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 7, 2014)

^^^ haha


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 7, 2014)

s2h said:


> diet key to be muscle big...all who know who asia gmp fda approved come from pharmacy..big true!!
> 
> sorry..thought i was logged into my WP gimmick..disregard..



God see all


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2014)

D-Lats said:


>



^^ DGG gimmick


----------



## s2h (Mar 8, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> God see all



You horny all time from AP testaboneherlic.....you twist head so big true glue hit screen...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> *OldSchoolLifter
> HeyMrWaters
> Lift-on
> Kboy
> ...


Looks like the gimmicks are bumping their own threads in chem again......


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Looks like the gimmicks are bumping their own threads in chem again......




Are you fucking kidding me heavy? 

Seriously, If your being funny awesome, great! I get this is anything goes, but with all the shit currently going on in my life, and my boyfriend, I really hope this is a joke.

Anything I receive I have provided a service for, a design, a contest, or provide an unbiased review on elite. And now with my daily dealing with my boyfriend I'm way behind on articles and posts..

I really don't appreciate this, Normally id laugh this off, but there is some very life changing things going on in my families life right now, and I do not need this.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## charley (Apr 15, 2014)

...


----------

